# How to: Changing Spark Plugs on a 3.2 VR6



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I did this job recently and thought I'd write it up to hopefully help others, as most information I found was mostly on Golf R32 forums. Also, I have replaced them on a previous car and the coil packs were quite tricky in comparison.

1) Remove the plastic trim covering the coil pack wires, using a small flat screwdriver to push in the clips:










2) Remove the connectors from the coil packs. Use a small screwdriver to lever where shown (you will feel when the clip releases through the screwdriver), whilst simultaneously pulling on the connector (it can be quite stiff, large pliers with a cloth to protect the plastic will help):



















3) The push-fit coil packs are held in very tightly and need to be pulled upwards. The correct ignition coil puller tool, VW T10095A, makes the job really easy:










Alternatively you can use cable ties. Make a loop out of a fairly long and strong cable tie, and feed it down and underneath the rectangular head of the coil pack. Only one edge will have a ridge large enough for the cable tie to make a good contact. Pull on the cable tie whilst keeping it underneath the ridge. It will be very tight, so be sure to pull firmly but without tugging. Pull only in the direction it is inserted, as the two banks of cylinders are angled away from each other:










4) As I removed the coil packs I kept them organised in the order that they were removed, although this probably doesn't matter. Before removing any of the spark plugs, clear out any dust or debris using compressed air. If any debris were to enter the engine, serious damage could be caused:










5) Use a 10mm spark plug socket and a long extension to replace each spark plug one at a time. Loosen and tighten each one very carefully to avoid damaging the thread. They should to torqued to 30Nm.

6) I quickly cleaned the metal and plastic body of each coil pack with contact cleaner before refitting. Push them into place firmly and in the same orientation as removed, replace the connectors and refit the trim over the wires. Hopefully it will start first time without any issues


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Just been going through my notes and wanted to add this link to this guide.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2384310


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Any chance of talking you into uploading new pictures??


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Any chance of talking you into uploading new pictures??


Done!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Very nice! Thanks 

I like the cable-tie removal tool, but for the actual removal tool here's a link on Amazon.de -

Coil Pack Removal Tool Set -
https://www.amazon.de/vidaXL-Abzieher-Z ... B00DKMJQ32

Individual Coil Pack Removal Tool for 3.2 Coil Packs -
https://www.amazon.de/KS-Tools-500-7545 ... B001NYR55U


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Changed my plugs today. I cant see in history if they've every been changed. They look like they have seen better days.
I made a wire loop an put a bar through to pull the coil pack out. Same way as the cable tie method.
I think they have been in the car from new 52,000 miles.


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

Still not that bad...


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

_Learning Center - Share | - Should I Gap My Plugs?

April 10, 2018

A spark plugs Gap directly affects the tip temperature and the voltage necessary to fire the plug. NGK spark plugs traditionally leave the factory pre-gapped for their most popular application. However, a plug may fit hundreds of engines, from cars to golf carts. Gapping the plugs to your engine's specifications is important to prevent pre-ignition, detonation, fouling and poor fuel economy. Even if the preset Gap matches that required by your engine, it is always good practice to physically check the Gap as it may have shifted during transportation (not all spark plugs are packaged in a way that protects the firing end )._









.


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Wow. How badly was your car running before you changed them.

My old plugs gapped at 27/28, i think the new ones gapped at 24.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It's that time again where I needed to replace my spark plugs. Rather than using cable ties, I bought the correct ignition coil puller tool, VW T10095A, which made the job really easy:










Well worth getting as they are pretty cheap on eBay.


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi.
Can you show a pic of the tool.
I have seen several different types of hook at the end.
Im thinking of putting my old plugs back in...I can only get 22-23 mpg, before i was getting 29-31mpg [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I bought this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/323583630193


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just picked up a brand new set of Audi OEM plugs which will be installed this weekend. I bought mine from the local Audi Service Center where they charged me 22.80-Euro each. I might have gotten them a wee bit cheaper from Amazon or eBay, but with all the fake parts out there these days, I'm just not willing to risk it.

My Roadster is now 13-years old, and I have just over 106,000-km (65,000 miles) on the clock, so I'm curious how my old ones look since this is the first time they're out. I also want to double check the pre-set gap of the new ones as I believe it should be 0.032" or 0.8mm.

• Part Number: 101 905 606 A
• Zuendkerze (Spark Plugs)

And here's exactly why I don't by them from Amazon or eBay -


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Very nice! Thanks
> 
> I like the cable-tie removal tool, but for the actual removal tool here's a link on Amazon.de -
> 
> ...


These tools are the best and make life 100x easier!! Less damage to the manifold too (even though it's just cosmetic)


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Well that was easy! 

Other than not being able to get the puller into #5 Coil Pack and having to resort to removing it a cable-tie, it all went quite well. The old plugs looked pretty good, but there was a tiny bit of noticeable erosion on the tips.

The 3/8' drive, 250-mm long, 16-mm magnetic spark plug socket worked like a charm.

Unfortunately I couldn't find my gap tool to confirm the electrode gap, so I just installed the new ones right out of the box and called it a morning.

I did notice a little corrosion on the #3 Coil Pack tabs, so I let them soak in contact cleaner and one that had a bit more corrosion got a little rub down with a small piece of emery.

Started her up and the idle was noticeable smoother. So looks like it was time; 13-years, 106,000-km.


----------



## igofanatic (Sep 13, 2021)

last saturday wanted to go on a trip, but the fifth cylinder said no.









the plan was to change only the spark plugs in service, considering that I was not waiting for a mechanic, I decided to replace it myself considering the P0305 error
but ...



















then it was clear to me why the engine behaved strangely when starting and threw out the error.

I currently booked 6 new coils at my local store for second day, because I didn’t want to change just one.

but first it was necessary to pull out the broken one



















next day 6 new BERU coils.


















before I took out the old spark plugs, I had to figure out how to take out the trash left by the broken coil.
I don't have an air compressor in my garage so I had to come up with something else.
the solution proved to be an innovative adapter for the vacuum cleaner.
and there it is, two 20ml plastic syringes connected, with rolled cardboard as an expansion adapter and taped with electric tape.


----------



## igofanatic (Sep 13, 2021)

I took out the spark plugs and coils.
they were in the car from the beginning, and that is from 2006 and they did 73000km.
the condition of the spark plugs was still excellent, but it has been 13 years since the recommendation for change.










spark plug socket with rubber is just fine for this job











why did the coil break? in my opinion because it is an old version of the coils, which are composed of two parts. because at that connection of two parts she cracked.


all in all two fun days, new 6 spark plugs/6 coils and good luck in the end as the engine roared dangerously again.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

At least it worked out well in the end


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

"...the engine roared dangerously again." And this is why some of us own a 3.2 VR6.


----------



## AB888 (May 23, 2021)

Right you are SJP


----------

